

Show HN: Our new Core Data book is in early access - floriankugler
http://www.objc.io/books/core-data

======
lentil
This looks great. It's clearly still in the early stages, but what's written
so far seems to have a lot of really good advice about how to set up a Core
Data stack. (Which, incidentally, is very different from where the default
Xcode templates might lead you). I feel like I've already picked up some good
ideas from these initial chapters.

Looking forward to the rest of the book! :)

